# انهيار سقف مبنى المؤتمرات بجامعة القصيم واحتجاز أكثر من 30 عاملاً تحت الأنقاض



## سيف الدين مرزوق (28 أبريل 2015)

أخطاء الشدات و خاصة ذات الارتفاع المزدوج Double height ما زالت تودي بالأرواح ..
اللهم سترك و لتكن عظة و عبرة لأن العمل الهندسي لا يحتمل الاستهتار أو الجهل ..
مع الاسف ارتفع عدد الوفيات الى ثلاثة حالات و الاصابات الى احدى عشر حالة ..
اللهم ارحم الموتى و اشف الجرحى ..
http://www.alriyadh.com/1043133



http://www.up-00.com/


----------



## ايمن ماهر محمد (28 أبريل 2015)

الله يرحمهم.. .سمعت الموضوع ده اول امبارح

الادارة الهندسية هيه اللي بتشرف
الله المستعان


----------



## amr2021 (28 أبريل 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> أخطاء الشدات و خاصة ذات الارتفاع المزدوج Double height ما زالت تودي بالأرواح ..
> اللهم سترك و لتكن عظة و عبرة لأن العمل الهندسي لا يحتمل الاستهتار أو الجهل ..
> مع الاسف ارتفع عدد الوفيات الى ثلاثة حالات و الاصابات الى احدى عشر حالة ..
> اللهم ارحم الموتى و اشف الجرحى ..



ربنا يسترها


----------



## ayelamayem77 (28 أبريل 2015)

من هي شركه التنفيذ علي هذا المشروع؟


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (28 أبريل 2015)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> من هي شركه التنفيذ علي هذا المشروع؟



شركة منازل ..


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (28 أبريل 2015)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
اللهم أرحم الموتي واشفي الجرحي .


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (28 أبريل 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> أخطاء الشدات و خاصة ذات الارتفاع المزدوج Double height ما زالت تودي بالأرواح ..
> اللهم سترك و لتكن عظة و عبرة لأن العمل الهندسي لا يحتمل الاستهتار أو الجهل ..
> مع الاسف ارتفع عدد الوفيات الى ثلاثة حالات و الاصابات الى احدى عشر حالة ..
> اللهم ارحم الموتى و اشف الجرحى ..
> http://www.alriyadh.com/1043133



اللهم ارحم الموتى . واشفى الجرحى

ما يؤلم ويزعج فى هذا الحادث هو ان المشروع كما واضح من اللينك المرفق هو مشروع هندسى متكامل الاركان .. مالك وجهه اشراف وشركة منفذه وعقد 

هيئات ووزاره ....
ادارت ومهندسين ومكاتب ...
اين هى اصول العمل الهندسى ؟؟
اين التخطيط والتصميم والمتابعه والاشراف وادارة الجوده ؟؟
اين المهندسين ؟؟

حقيقة العمل الهندسى للاسف الشديد فى تدنى مهنى مستمر مع اعترافنا بالتطور الذى يحدث .

حوادث متكرره ومتشابهه فى بلدان عده ..


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 أبريل 2015)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> اللهم ارحم الموتى . واشفى الجرحى
> 
> ما يؤلم ويزعج فى هذا الحادث هو ان المشروع كما واضح من اللينك المرفق هو مشروع هندسى متكامل الاركان .. مالك وجهه اشراف وشركة منفذه وعقد
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
في كثير من الحالات التي حدث بها انهيار لشدة البلاطة slab formwork يعود الى قلة الخبرة في اعمال الشدات للحالات غير مألوفة مثل:-

زيادة الارتفاع عن 5م يؤدي الى خفض قدرة التحمل لنظام الدعم.
زيادة سماكة البلاطة عن 50سم زيادة الاحمال على نظام الدعم وعلى الشدة الخشبية (بالنسبة لسماكة البلاطة المعتاد لستخدامها)
تنفيذ نظام الدعم لشدة السقف على ردم يؤدي الى هبوط نظام الدعم تحت تاثير وزن الخرسانة وخصوصا عندما لا تكون مدحولة او يتم رش الماء للشدة او الخرسانة
عدم استخدام نظام الدعم المناسب(استخدام الجكات فوق بعضها البعض او زيادة الطول لها اكثر من المسموح او الخشب في الدعم بدلا من السقائل المعدنية)يقلل من قدرة تحمل نظام الدعم
عدم استخدام نظام التدعيم bracing يقلل من قدرة تحمل نظام الدعم وامكانية حصول الازاحة للشدة وللدعم
وهذه الحالات يكون فيها نقص بالخبرة لدى المهندسين (الابنية) وحالات الانهيار التي حدثت كانت في اغلبها خارج الامارات وبالاخص دبي حيث يتم اعتماد شركات متخصصة في انظمة الشدة formwork تقوم بالتنفيذ او على الاقل تشرف على التنفيذ.
وهذه الاخطاء تحصل خصوصا عندما يتم تنفيذ من قبل المقاول مباشرة او من قبل مقاول فرعي غير متخصص في اعمال الشدة(doka ,Peri >>>>) .
وفي مثل هذه الحالات يجب على المقاول تقديم الحسابات اللازمة للشدة والدعم وان يتم تدقيقها من قبل الاستشاري لدية خبرة في التدقيق (كثير من الاستشاريين ليس لديهم الخبره في التدقيق) .
وحقيقة الانهيار للشدة تحدث بنسبة اكبر بكثير مما يحدث في الكباري بالرغم من ان الاسباب التي تم ذكرها سابقا كلها مجتمعه في حالة الكباري ... الا الخبرة لدى شركات المقاولات والمهندسين في اغلب الاحيان تتوفر لديهم المعرفة الهندسية والخبرة في مجال الشدات ونظام الدعم.
وهناك خطأ شائع بين مهندسي الابنية خصوصا عند استخدام السقائل المعدنية ان ذلك يحل كل المشاكل السابقة وهذا خطأ.
فالنظرة الاولىللمشروع الذي حدث به الانهيار ان نظام الدعم من سقائل معدنية وقد تم وضع الدعم لها bracing للاجزاء التي لم يحدث فيها الانهيار بشكل صحيح ...؟؟؟
والملاحظة الثانية ان الانهيار حصل لكامل نظام الدعم Cuplock )caffolding) لشدة السقف بمقدار هبوط كامل لا يقل عن 4م حيث لا يلاحظ اي عنصر (العمودي) من السقائل المعدنية فوق منسوب الانهيار(البلاطة) اي حصول انحناء لكامل السقالة المعدنية اسفل السقف وهذا يعطي انطباعا انه قد يكون سبب الانهيار ان وزن البلاطة او الكمرات اكبر من قدرة تحمل السقالة المعدنية مما ادى الى انهيار السقالة بالكامل لمنطقة البهو lobby خصوصا ان بلاطة البهو قد تم صبها مع الكمرات drop beam


----------



## إسلام علي (28 أبريل 2015)

الصب كان لمنطقة دائرية بقطر 27 م 
رحم الله المتوفين


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (28 أبريل 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في كثير من الحالات التي حدث بها انهيار لشدة البلاطة slab formwork يعود الى قلة الخبرة في اعمال الشدات للحالات غير مألوفة مثل:-
> 
> زيادة الارتفاع عن 5م يؤدي الى خفض قدرة التحمل لنظام الدعم.
> ...



السلام عليكم

اوافقك الرأى م رزق فى كل ما ذكرت ..
ولكن تكرر الاخطاء ولنفس الاسباب هو ما يستدعى التوقف
المشاكل ترجع فى معظمها الى الاسباب التى تفضلت بسردها 

المشكله لها شقان جانب فنى وجانب ادارى . فلندع الجانب الادارى جانبا 
ولنناقش الجانب الفنى لمحاولة فهم ما حدث 

فى البدايه ما تحصلت عليه من معومات متاحه ان الجزء المنهار هو جزء من السقف لدائرة قطرها 27 م بدون اى اعمدة فى المنتصف 
فقط فى المحيط الخارجى للدائرة توضع اعمدة كما يتضح من الصوره 

وما يلاحظ كذلك من الصوره ما يلى 
1- ارضيه البهو او الجزء المنهار منسوبها اقل من منسوب الجزء المحيط 
2- انهيار هذا الجزء من السقف اثناء عملية الصب وليس بعد الانتهاء الكامل من الصب .
3- يظهر فى الصوره حديد علوى لكمرات ان صح ما استكشفته من الصور ه سيكون لدينا هذا الجزء من السقف بنظام الكمرات المتقاطعه panelled beam slab 
هذا النظام الانشائى ( ان صح ما استنتج من الصور ) ما يميزه هو الكمرات المتقاطعه على مسافات متساويه فى الاتجاهين ( او شبه متساويه ) 
هذه الكمرات تكون ضخمة القطاع والتسليح . يعلوها بلاطات مسلحه صغيرة السمك 
كذلك ما يعيب هذا النظام هو الاوزان الذاتيه الكبيره جدا للكمر .

4- انهيار كامل المسطح لهذا الجزء الدائرى وهو ما يشير الى وجود خلل كبير وقد يكون مفاجىء بدون مقدمات 





مما سبق نستطيع الى ان نشير الى ان الاسباب الرئيسيه للانهيار تتجه ناحية الشدة المنفذه وقد يكون هناك خلل اما فى تصميمها او فى تنفيذها او الاثنين معا .
وان كنت ارجح ان سبب الانهيار هو حدوث انزلاق للشدة اثناء الصب قد يحدث هذا فى حالة البدء فى الصب من احد اطراف الدائره واستمرار الصب من هذا الاتجاه . الاحمال الكبيره جدا سواء الميته المتمثله فى اوزان الخرسانه او الحيه الناتجه من تحرك الافراد او المعدات او الناتجه عن الصب قد تجعل من الشده حالة اشبة بالتحميل من اتجاه واحد مع استمرار الصب تتولد احمال هائله مركزه فى منطقة معينه دون غيرها مما قد ينتج عنه انزياح للشده فى هذا الاتجاه 
واذا لم يوجد نظام التدعيم الذى يقاوم هذه الاحمال فى هذا الاتجاه عندها سيحدث الخلل
مما يجعل الانهيار اشبة بقطع الشطرنج المتتاليه التى ما ان وقعت منها قطعه واحده حتى يتبعها الباقى 
هذا هو تحليل مبدئى فى اعتقادى الشخصى لما حدث وفى انتظار باقى الاراء

http://www9.0zz0.com/2015/04/28/16/693281685.jpg


----------



## mohamed diad (28 أبريل 2015)

ربنا يرحم الاموات و يشفى المصابين يا رب


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم
استكمالا للمشاركة السابقة .... وبناءا على المعطيات المتوفرة بما هو منشور في الاخبار:-

الانهياء حدث اثناء الصب وبالتالي التصميم الانشائي ليس له اي علاقة بالانهيار
تنفيذ اعمال التسليح (اطوال التراكب over lap، واماكنها وطريقة انهاء الحديد للكمرات مع الاعمدة ....) ليس له اي علاقة بالانهيار لانه حدث اثناء الصب .
احتجاز أكثر من 30 عاملاً،(وهناك اخبار تقول 15 عامل)اسفل السقف المنهار
*أوضحت جامعة القصيم في بيان لها*


تم استخراج 7 جثث لعمالة آسيوية ومهندس مصري (نسأل العلي القدير بالرحمة لهم جميعا)
إصابة 6 عمال
*وبحسب إحصاءات مقاول المشروع، فإن عدد العمال المفقودين والمتوقع وجودهم تحت الأنقاض يبلغ 15 عاملاً بحسب الكشوفات الرسمية.لاسمح الله.*
*ومن خلال ما سبق اذا اخذنا احصاءات المقاول وهي الاقل وجود 15 عامل بالاضافة للمهندس فهذا العدد تحت هذا السقف واثناء الصب غير مسموح به ... فاثناء الصب للاسقف يجب وضع شريط تحذري مع وجود مراقبي السلامه العامة او اي مراقب لمنع مرور او تواجد اي عامل تحت اي سقف اثناء الصب (اما العادة بان يتم وضع مراقبين وعمال لمراقبة الشدة والدعم اثناء الصب فهذا خطأ وغير مقبول من ناحية السلامه في المشاريع ) وذلك للتقليل من الاصابات في حال حدوث حادث لا سمح الله.
الملاحظة الاخرى وجود المهندس المصري اسفل السقف واتوقع انه المهندس المنفذ كان متواجدا اسفل السقف اثناء الصب (العادة يكون فوق السقف لمتابعة اعمال الصب) انه قد لاحظ او اخبر بان هناك مشكلة بالدعم او هناك تسرب بالخرسانة من الشدة الخشبية للسقف formwork وبالتالي نزل ومعه العمال لاصلاح هذا الخلل ... واثناء محاولة اصلاح الخلل اسفل الشدة حصل الانهيار الكامل للسقف وفي ان واحد لان سطح البلاطة بعد الانهيار شبه افقي وليس مائلا لجهة معينة او اخذ شكل المحقان cone وانما كان على كامل محيط الدائرة للسقف.
*



*

يلاحظ سقوط كامل السقف على محيط الدائرة وبمستوى افقي واحد تقريبا وعدم ظهور اي جزء من السقالة المعدنية scaffolding system*


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (28 أبريل 2015)

نسأل الله العظيم أن يرحم الموتي ويشفي الجرحي ويُصبر عوائلهم

والواضح كما أوضح مهندسينا [MENTION=239099]رزق حجاوي[/MENTION] و [MENTION=130290]طلعت محمد علي[/MENTION]
أن سبب الإنهيار هو خلل في scaffolding system مع أن التعليم العالي بالمملكة يطلب شركات متخصصة في أعمال الشدات
ولكن الخلل في الغالب يكون من قبل المقاول لاعتبارة أنة لا داعي لذلك وهو مجبر علي ذلك وانة يستطيع تنفيذ أصعب المنشأت بدون الإستعانة بشركات متخصصة

فيكون التحايل في معظم المشاريع كالتالي
1- يتم التعاقد مع شركة متخصصة معتمدة في الجهة المالكة - كالتعليم العالي- 
2- يقدم المقاول المتخصص حسابات لجزء من المشروع كما هو متعاقد من المقاول الرئيسي ويتم مناقشتها مع الاستشاري وعمل التعديلات الفنية اللازمة واعتماد مخططات الشدة المعدنية للجزء المعني للمشروع

حتي هنا كلة طبقاً لأصوال الصنعة والمواصفات

3- يتغاطي المقاول والاستشاري عن تقديم مخططات لباقي الأجزاء إعتمادا علي انة سيتم مراعاة وتنفيذا كامل الاسلوب المعتمد سابقاً وأن اختلف الجزء الجديد عن السابق إعتمادة
وهنا المشكلة فالهندسة ليست بالشبة او بالشبر - تعبير مصري- وما يصلح في مكان أو شكل لا يصلح لأخر وتساهل مهندسي الإستشاري بالمواقع - وفي الغالب يكونوا قليلٍ الخبرة في التصميم وتصميم الشدات خصوصاً -
ومعظم المشاكل في المشاريع الحكومية من هذة الجزئية وهي اعتماد مقاول متخصص طبقاً للمواصفات ولكن عدم الرجوع اليه في اي تغيير أو تعديل أو شكل جديد حتي لا يدفع المقاول اتعاب إعادة تصميم

الهندسة فن لة قواعدة وأصوالة يجب إتباعها بلا تساهل 
خصوصاً الأمان safety كما ذكر أستاذنا [MENTION=239099]رزق حجاوي[/MENTION]


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (28 أبريل 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> *... واثناء محاولة اصلاح الخلل اسفل الشدة حصل الانهيار الكامل للسقف وفي ان واحد لان سطح البلاطة بعد الانهيار شبه افقي وليس مائلا لجهة معينة او اخذ شكل المحقان cone وانما كان على كامل محيط الدائرة للسقف.
> 
> system*






> طلعت محمد علي قال:
> 
> 
> > السلام عليكم
> ...


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (28 أبريل 2015)

أعتقد أن الشدات بارتفاع دورين Double height و أتعجب كيف يقف هذا العدد من العمال على السقف رغم أن السقف نظريا لم يصل الى الارض ..
تكرر سقوط الشدات بهذا الارتفاع و غالبا ما يكون لأحد الأسباب التالية:
-الوصلات الضعيفة بين القوائم عند منسوب الدورين .
- عدم وجود تدعيم قطري (مائل) نهايز.
-رفع منسوب القوائم فوق الأرض الطبيعية (غير جيدة الدمك) بارتكازها على بلوك مباني أو قوائم خشب.
فضلا عن اهمال تصميم الشدة أو حدوث أخطاء أثناء الصب مثل الصب غير المتوازن أو حدوث خلل بالشدة نتيجة اصطدام أحد المعدات ..
و ندعو الله أن يكملها بالستر و جبر الأخطاء بعد أن نبذل كل الجهد و في كل الاحوال ..


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (28 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
قدّر الله عزوجل و ما شاء فعل 
رحم الله عزوجل المتوفين
ساقول رأي مختلف تماما
وجهة نظري ان هذا الخطأ حتما ليس الوحيد بل هو رأس جبل الجليد في هذا المشروع
و لو كنا منصفين مع انفسنا
اول من يتحمل المسؤولية هي (الإدارة الفنية ) بالجهة المالكة 
لان الجهات المالكة تسلب الاستشاري صلاحياته في محاسبة و متابعة المقاولين فنيا مخافة تقصير المقاول بناحية مدة التنفيذ 
و الاستشاري عمليا يتصرف بدون مهنية كافية و لا رجولة في اتخاذ القرار لان هدفه ان يستمر المشروع لاكبرة فترة و قبض الرواتب للاسف فتصبح متابعته في خط منحني نزولي فنيا و حضوره عبارة عن اثبات حضور ليس الا 
طبعا آخر المطاف نصل الى المقاول الرئيسي و مقاول الباطن الذي يتعامل مع التقويات عامة و الشدات 000 على انها كلف اضافية يريد ان يختصرها لكي يزيد الربح دون ان ينتبه الى مآلات ذلك و التهاون من قبل الجميع في اول خطوة (من الناحية الفنية ) سيتسارع 
كلامي السابق هو للاسف يشمل غالبية المشاريع
و طبعا لن انسى ان من اسباب تهاون الادارات من الناحية الفنية (بالشكل العملي و ليس ورقيا)هو التهاون في محاسبة مقاولي المشاريع على التأخير و عدم وجود سحب للمشاريع الا في النادر 
و تلزيم المشاريع لمقاولين يشهد لهم تاريخهم عدم قدرتهم على انهاء مشاريعهم في اوقاتهم المحددة بسبب الخصم الغير طبيعي على قيمة العقد
و حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل


----------



## eng.ahmedyounes (28 أبريل 2015)

لا اله الا الله يارب سترك


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (28 أبريل 2015)

اقترح على اخى م / سيف تثبيت الموضوع لاهميته وتجاوب الاخوه الزملاء معه

وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (28 أبريل 2015)

10 صور من صفحة الدفاع المدني السعودي‎ 
مدني القصيم: رجال الدفاع المدني يباشرون حادثة جامعة القصيم
https://www.facebook.com/998sa/posts/1050256565002181


----------



## alsoghier (28 أبريل 2015)

ياريت لو احد من استاذتنا الكرام يبدأ دوره فى اصول تنفيذ واستلام الشدات الخشبيه والمعدنيه واهم النقاط والملاحظات الخاصه بها


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (29 أبريل 2015)

اتضح أن الحادث عبارة عن انهيار مبنى دائري (بهو) تحت الإنشاء، تبلغ مساحة سقفه المنهار 570 مترا مربعا ووزنه 1250 طنا.

http://al-marsd.com/main/Content/1250-طن-خرسانة-تعوق-انتشال-جثث-مبنى-جامعة-القصيم-المنهار


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (29 أبريل 2015)

ارجو من المواصفات العربيه عامه ان تدرج من ضمن المخططات مواصفات الشدات .تصميم الشدات ان يصمم مع المبني الشدات وذلك كجزء من المخططات


----------



## م . أبو بكر (29 أبريل 2015)

لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله ..
رحم الله جميع من قضى في هذا الانهيار ، و نسأل الله لهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة .. و نسأل الله لنا السلامة ..

لا أملك أن أزيد عما تفضل به الزملاء المهندسين من خبرة حقيقية و نصائح مفيدة ، و تحليل علمي ، لما قد يجري خلال تنفيذ الشدة لمثل هذا النوع من الأسقف ..

و أرجو أن يكون هذا درساً صعباً و مؤلماً للجميع ، حتى لا تتكرر مثل هذه المآسي ..


----------



## إسلام علي (29 أبريل 2015)

من الواضح أن الانهيار حصل بعد صب كامل السقف 
فمن المستبعد أن يكون بسبب إلتواء الشدة نتيجة صب شطر وترك الشطر الآخر كما هو شائع في الانهيارات أثناء الصب


----------



## إسلام علي (29 أبريل 2015)

أمر آخر وهو إن مهندس دوكا عند حساب أحمال السقف المصبوب يحسبها هكذا 
سمك البلاطة * كثافة الخرسانة = كذا / متر مربع 
وده غلط لأن هذا التوزيع للأحمال يحصل في حالة الخرسانة المتصلدة فقط 
أما الخرسانة أثناء الصب فتكون لينة ويتجه الحمل ليتركز في منطقة منتصف البحر 
في سلوك مشابه لسلوك السوائل


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (29 أبريل 2015)

عدم التوازن في الصب قد يكون سببا رغم انهيار الشدة بعد انتهاء الصب لأن الخلل الناتج عن ذلك قد يبدأ ثم يتداعى و يتدهور مع الوقت ..


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (29 أبريل 2015)

تم تثبيت الموضوع لوقت مناسب لكي يرى الزملاء مدى خطورة الدور الذي يقوم به المهندس بالموقع من الحفاظ على الأرواح في المقام الأول و كذلك على المنشئات و الأموال ..
و الله المستعان


----------



## وسام الفارس (29 أبريل 2015)

لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله .
​*شي غريب ان ينهار بكامل المسطح وفي نفس المستوي المفترض ان ينهار الجزء الضعيف من الشد بشكل مائل علي الاغلب *
*ولو كان علي ارتفاع دورين كيف لشدة السفلية تحمل سقوط كهذا دون الانهيار*


----------



## وسام الفارس (29 أبريل 2015)

[h=1]فيديو» انهيار سقف مسجد قيد الإنشاء[/h]http://alwatan.kuwait.tt/articledetails.aspx?id=423899


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (29 أبريل 2015)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> اتضح أن الحادث عبارة عن انهيار مبنى دائري (بهو) تحت الإنشاء، تبلغ مساحة سقفه المنهار 570 مترا مربعا ووزنه 1250 طنا.
> 
> http://al-marsd.com/main/Content/1250-طن-خرسانة-تعوق-انتشال-جثث-مبنى-جامعة-القصيم-المنهار



تحليل الموقف حسب ما ورد بالموضوع لا يختلف عن عيوب بالشدة و التدعيم أو مشاكل في ثبات الأرضية اسفل الشدة و هي من المدرجات ..
و لكن الأرضية المدرجة تعطي تصورا عن احتمال اهمال تدعيم تدرج ارتفاع القوائم في الاتجاهين الأفقي و المائل أو رفع القوائم باستخدام بلوك أو مرابيع خشب (قوائم من الخشب الفيلليري مقاس 3 بوصة × 3 بوصة) بدلا من الخشب البنطي مقاس 12 بوصة × 2 بوصة أسفل القوائم ..
و قد يكون السبب أيضا في ارتكاز قوائم الشدة قريبا من نهاية أحد درجات المدرجات مما أدي الى انهيارها بالقص و انزلاق الشدة ..


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (29 أبريل 2015)

وسام الفارس قال:


> [h=1]فيديو» انهيار سقف مسجد قيد الإنشاء[/h]http://alwatan.kuwait.tt/articledetails.aspx?id=423899



بالفعل هذه مشكلة شائعة في اسقف المساجد حيث يكون الارتفاع كبيرا غالبا مما يتطلب تنفيذ شدة بارتفاع دورين و لقد شاهدت ذلك في مسجدين من قبل ..


----------



## egyengine (29 أبريل 2015)

جزى الله المهندسين كل خير و رحم الله كل من توفى


----------



## ماجد شرف (29 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم جميعا
رحمة الله على المتوفين ونسأله سبحانه الشفاء للمصابين
الشدة المعدنية للاسقف تصمم من قبل شركات السقالات المتخصصه وهى كثيره بالمملكة
وقد عملت في مكة في سقف كبير وليس بمثل موضوعنا هذا ومع هذا أصر الإستشارى - الذى أكن له كل إحترام وأقدر موقفه خصوصا الآن - على عمل نوتة حسابية لتحمل شدة السقف الوزن الموجود أثناء وبعد الصب ولم يكتفى بخبرة المقاول في ذلك - أعتقد لو أن إستشارى المشروع عمل مثل هذا لما حدث ما حدث ولكن قدر الله ماشاء فعل ونحن نتأكد يوم بعد يوم من أنه لا يوجد شيء مسلم به ولكن كل شيء مهما صغر لابد من حسابه.


----------



## hammar51 (29 أبريل 2015)

ي ستير... هذه من الاشياء التي يتغاضي عنها كثير من المهندسين... شكرا علي المعلومات القيمة والتحليل المنطقي لسرد اسباب الانهيار


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (29 أبريل 2015)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> نسأل الله العظيم أن يرحم الموتي ويشفي الجرحي ويُصبر عوائلهم
> 
> والواضح كما أوضح مهندسينا @رزق حجاوي و @طلعت محمد علي
> أن سبب الإنهيار هو خلل في scaffolding system مع أن التعليم العالي بالمملكة يطلب شركات متخصصة في أعمال الشدات
> ...



السلام عليكم
ان حدث ما تذكره فى المشاركه فهذا نوع من التدليس من قبل المقاول وكذلك من قبل الاستشارى 
هذا الجزء المنهار من المبنى ذو المساحه الكبيره ( دائره بقطر 27 م بدون اى اعمده فى المنتصف ) ليس بالمنشأ العادى او النمطى
وخصوصا ان النظام الانشائى الذى تم اتباعه يعتمد على نظام الصب فى الموقع cast in situ وهنا لابد من الاشاره الى ثلاثة نقاط رئيسيه :-

1- تصميم الشده المعدنيه 

2- تنفيذ الشده المعدنيه حسب التصميم واستلامها ومراجعتها وضمان تطبيق كافة التوصيات المطلوبه 

3- خطة الصب وتشمل التجهيزات والترتيبات الخاصة بالصب والطريقة التى سيتم اتباعها فى الصب وضمان توفر كافة المعدات والتجهيزات والادوات التى تضمن الصب بارتياحيه وحل اى مشاكل قد تنشأ اثناء الصب 

فى اعتقادى الشخصى قد يكون الخلل فى احد هذه النقاط او فيهم مجتمعين 


وطالما قد تفضلت واشرت م / محمد الى الحسابات والتصميم الخاص بالشده نكون شاكرين لو القيت الضوء على تلك الحسابات وطريقة التصميم التى تتبع 
بشىء من التفصيل ان امكن ذلك .

وفى وجهة نظرك ما هو الخلل القاتل من الناحية التصميميه للشده الذى قد ينتج عنه هذا الانهيار الكلى لكامل المسطح فى نفس التوقيت 

تحياتى لك .


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (29 أبريل 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> أعتقد أن الشدات بارتفاع دورين Double height و أتعجب كيف يقف هذا العدد من العمال على السقف رغم أن السقف نظريا لم يصل الى الارض ..
> تكرر سقوط الشدات بهذا الارتفاع و غالبا ما يكون لأحد الأسباب التالية:
> -الوصلات الضعيفة بين القوائم عند منسوب الدورين .
> - عدم وجود تدعيم قطري (مائل) نهايز.
> ...



السلام عليكم 

تحياتى لك م / سيف 

الاسباب السابقه التى ذكرتها تتكرر كثيرا فى مثل هذه الكوارث . ولكن فى اعتقادى الشخصى انها قد تؤدى الى انهيار جزئى كما يحدث فى الكثير من الانهيارات المتشابهه 
من خلال خبراتك الكبيره ما هو السبب فى اعتقادك او الخلل الذى قد يحدث مثل هذه الانهيار الكلى على كامل المسطح فى نفس التوقيت ؟

وما هى الاختلافات الرئيسيه بين هذا النوع من الشدات cap lock scaffoling form worm وبين الانظمة الاخرى من الشدات 

وما هى نقاط الضعف فى الشده التى قد تحدث مثل هذا الخطأ الكارثى 

تحياتى لك


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (29 أبريل 2015)

محمد المحمد77 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> قدّر الله عزوجل و ما شاء فعل
> رحم الله عزوجل المتوفين
> ساقول رأي مختلف تماما
> ...



السلام  عليكم

هل تعتقد ان اسناد الاعمال الى مقاولين ليس على مستوى المشروع هو السبب فى مثل هذه الكوارث ؟؟

وهل تعتقد ان الطريقة المتبعه فى اسناد المشاريع بها خلل ؟؟

هل تعتقد انه تم تقييم المقاوليين المتناقصين فنيا ؟؟؟

هل تعتقد ان تطبيق نظام عقود الفيديك بما فيه من شروط واحكام وضوابط قد يقلل من هذه الكوارث ؟


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (29 أبريل 2015)

مصعب الممصعب قال:


> ارجو من المواصفات العربيه عامه ان تدرج من ضمن المخططات مواصفات الشدات .تصميم الشدات ان يصمم مع المبني الشدات وذلك كجزء من المخططات



السلام عليكم

هل تميل الى ان يكون السبب فى مثل الكارثه هو خلل فى تصميم الشده او عدم تصميما من الاساس ؟؟


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (29 أبريل 2015)

- طبعا صعب بدقة تحديد اسباب هذا الانهيار عن بعد
- لكن في مثل وما يشابه هذه الأعمال
ذات الارتفاع الطابقي العالي من 5- الى 6 م
تعود الأسباب الشدة والقالب وعدم تواجد دعائم 
شاقولية بطول واحد لهذا الارتفاع
والاضطرار الى وصل القوائم بوصلات خاطئة
- بالاضافة الى عدم تواجد تربيط وتسنييد جانبي
بشكل جيد لهذه الارتفاعات
- لذلك من العوامل المساعدة في الانهيار
لمثل هذه الارتفاعات هو الجهل بطريقة صب الخرسانة
في مكان واحد وعدم الصب والفرش على طبقات
ومع تواجد حركة عربيات صب الخرسانة الى حركة
العمال كل هذا ساعد على انزياح وميلان ودوران قوائم الشدة
وانهيار جزء معين من السطح ثم تبعته باقي الأجزاء
بسبب تواجد وترابيط فولاذ التسليح مع بعضه
- طبعا الملامة تقع على المقاول ومعلم النجارة وصاحب الشدة
بالاضافة تقع على مهندس الاشراف والتنفيذ
ليس لعدم تواجد الخبرة في حساب وتصميم الشدات
لكن معظمنا كمهندسين اشراف وتنفيذ
لا نلقي اي نظرة طويلة على اعمال الشدة والقالب
بل ما يهمنا سوى استلام التسليح واعطاء تصريح صب الخرسانة
لذلك يفضل تواجد تصريح والكشف على اعمال الشدة
موقعة من مهندس الاشراف ومهندس المقاول
الى جانب تصريح حدادة وصحة التسليح
تحياتي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (29 أبريل 2015)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> هل تميل الى ان يكون السبب فى مثل الكارثه هو خلل فى تصميم الشده او عدم تصميما من الاساس ؟؟


السلام عليكم
حسب الصور المنشورة في وسائل الاعلام فالسبب الرئيسي لانهيار االسقف اثناء الصب هو بسبب نظام الدعم cuplock scaffolding خصوصا اذا تم تنفيذة بنفس الطريقة المستخدمة لباقي المباني (بدون التدقيق على ان البلاطة لهذه القاعدة تختلف عن باقي اجزاء المبنى )فالمسافة بين قوائم vertical members لنظام الدعم قد تم تحميلها باضعاف قدرة تحملها وهذا واضح من خلال طبيعة الانهيار فالشدة الخشبية سليمة ولا يلاحظ اي جزء من نظام الدعم ظاهر فوق منسوب البلاطة.















يلاحظ التباعد بين قوائم نظام الدعم لا يتناسب مع الارتفاع ووزن البلاطة (الكمرات الساقطة) وكذلك الدعم القطري يجب ان يصل للارض وليس بهذه الطريقة.




تنفيذ نظام الدعم scaffolding لمنطقة بلاطة القاعه على ردم (رمل) وبدون تسوية ووضع قطعة من خشب البليوود plywood فخطأ قاتل وهذا الوضع خطير جدا وخصوصا اذا تم رش الماء على البلاطة او كانت هناك مياه تنزف من الخرسانة 
فكما يلاحظ ان هناك اكثر من خطأ قد حصل في ان واحد والتي تم ذكرها سابقا.
وحسب ما ذكره احد المصابين
"تحدث العامل أمان نور الحق هندي الجنسية الذي يبلغ من العمر ٣٢ سنه قائلا: كنّا نعمل في الخرسانة وتفاجئنا في الانهيار السريع وكنت في اعلى السقف وكثير من زملائي العمال الباكستانين في الأسفل مع المهندس المصري ولم احس في اي شي وقت الانهيار ولا اعلم ماذا حصل لي حتى اخر الليل شعرت بالوضع الحاصل ولدى كسر في اليد اليمين و وألم في الأطراف والارجل."





كان من المفروض تنفيذة نظام الدعم cuplock scaffolding على ميدة slab on grade وان يكون التباعد بين القوائم على منتصف المسافة كما هو واضح في الصورة اعلاه




طريقة التدعيم القطري bracing للسقائل لمنع الحركة الجانبية لها اثناء الصب




طريقة تنفيذ السقالة عند الحاجة لتقليل المسافة بين القوائم عندما يكون الارتفاع للسقف عالى ووزن البلاطة كبير
اتمنى ان يستفيد الجميع من هذا الدرس القاسي والمؤلم وهو عدم التهاون في السقائل المعدنية بانها الحل السحرى للاسقف العالية بدلا من الجكات فهذا خطأ شائع لدى الكثير من المهندسين.
وان السرعة في تنفيذ العمل لا تعني تجاهل شروط السلامة المطلوبة فصب السقف كان يجب ان يكون بعد صب الميدة slab on grade قبل صب بلاطة السقف حتى يتم تركيب قاعدة السقالة عليها وبالتالي يكون لها القدرة على تحمل الاوزان التي ستطبق عليها وكذلك الميدة غير قابلة للهبوط مثل الردم الذي تم تركيب السقالة عليها وكذلك ضرورة اجراء التصميم للشدة الخشبية والسقالة لكل بلاطة والا يتم التعميم .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (29 أبريل 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - طبعا صعب بدقة تحديد اسباب هذا الانهيار عن بعد
> - لكن في مثل وما يشابه هذه الأعمال
> ذات الارتفاع الطابقي العالي من 5- الى 6 م
> تعود الأسباب الشدة والقالب وعدم تواجد دعائم
> ...


السلام عليكم


> معظمنا كمهندسين اشراف وتنفيذ
> لا نلقي اي نظرة طويلة على اعمال الشدة والقالب
> بل ما يهمنا سوى استلام التسليح واعطاء تصريح صب الخرسانة
> لذلك يفضل تواجد تصريح والكشف على اعمال الشدة
> ...


من مسؤولية المهندس المشرف

مطالبة المقاول (او شركة متخصصة )تقديم الحسابات الانشائية لنظام الشدة والدعم واعتمادها من المهندس المصمم اذا لم يكن لديه خبرة.ومن تجربة سابقة لبلاطة سماكة 1م وللتأكد من الشدة الخشبية والسقائل تم اجراء فحص loading Test قبل البدء باعمال الشدة في المشروع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t335164.html


يجب على كادر الاشراف متباعة تنفيذ نظام الدعم والسقائل اولا بأول وانه يطابق المخططات المعتمده.
عتد قيام المقاول بتقديم طلب السماح بالصب يجب التأكيد على صحة تركيب نظام الدعم والشدة الخشبية formwork وحديد التسليح حسب المخططات ، منسوب الصب ........
عند الصب يجب منع تواجد اي عامل مهما كانت الاسباب تحب السقف المراد صبه ...واذا كانت هناك ضرور للدخول فيجب وقف اعمال الصب والتأكد من انه لا يوجد خطورة وبعدها يسمح بالدخول لاجراء بعض الصيانات او الاصلاح للشدة.


----------



## امين الزريقي (30 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


لقد اورد الزملاء في ما سبق من مشاركات غالب الاسباب التي بعضها او كلها لها دور في ما حدث , ومن المؤسف ان هذه الحادثة ليست الاولى وللاسف الاكبر انها لن تكون الاخيرة . ان الملامة تقع على عاتقنا جميعا واعتقد ان الموضوع المتعلق بالطوبار واعمال الشدات على انواعها لا يلاقي لدى شريحة كبيرة من المهندسين المدنيين والمعماريين في المواقع خاصة تلك العناية والاهتمام والرغبة في التعلم ( وارجو ان لا تثير هذه الكلمة غضب احد ) ذلك ان ضمان سلامة النظام المستخدم لقولبة اي اعمال خرسانية سواء كانت عمودية كالاعمدة والجدران او افقية كأعمال البلاطات والاسقف في موقع ما كبر او صغر ذلك الموقع هو عمل ( إرادي ) بالدرجة الاولى من كل المهندسين والفنيين الموجودين . اول اركان هذه الارادة هو اخذ القرار بعدم ترك شيء للصدفة , والقيام بالواجب الاخلاقي والمهني لضمان سلامة هذا المنشأ المؤقت temporary structure ( الطوبار او الشدة formwork ) الذي تعتمد عليه سلامة المنشأ الدائم , والقيام بالواجب يلزمه اخذ الاسباب واول الاسباب التعامل مع المنشأ المؤقت من حيث التصميم والتنفيذ بنفس القدر من الجدية التي يفترض ان المنشأ الدائم قد اخذها بدوره في مرحلة الدراسة والتصميم . ان حوادث فشل الطوبار قد تحدث احيانا مع المنشآت البسيطة ولكن اصبحث تحدث بكثرة مع بعض المنشآت التي تخرج قليلا عن المألوف مثل الصالات ذات الارتفاع المزدوج double volume او ما شابه او سقف بهو atrium او بلاطات ذات سمك كبير كونها تغطي بحرا غير اعتيادي او تتعرض لاحمال مستقبلية كبيرة ومن المؤسف ان بعض الحوادث تقع مع شركات كبيرة وذات سمعة مرموقة فتهوي هذه الحادثة بتلك السمعة والشهرة وتسبب الاحراج والخسائر المادية الكبيرة والاضرار على كافة المستويات , وقبل كل ذلك المسؤوليات الاخلاقية والقانونية عندما يتعلق الامر بالخسائر البشرية التي يدفعها الغلابة من عمال اتوا من اصقاع بعيدة ليحصلوا رزقهم بعرقهم فيدفعوا من ارواحهم ثمن ذلك الرزق.

اظن ان هذا الموضوع يحتاج الى عودة , واعتذر الى الصديق العزيز ( مع الشكر كذلك) الذي طلب الي ان اشارك في هذا الموضوع المهم والذي تصادف مع اجازة الوقت فيها ضنين . وارجو شخصيا ان اعود الى هذا الموضوع مرة اخرى بمشاركة اوسع , واود ان اشكر كل الزملاء الافاضل الذين سبقوا الى الكتابة فيه واثروا النقاش بمداخلاتهم .


----------



## MOSELHY (30 أبريل 2015)




----------



## MOSELHY (30 أبريل 2015)

ىمنىة











برجاء من الزملاء تفسير وتوضيح تلك الصورة المشار لها وهى سبب تواجد فرام العمود على ذلك العمود أثناء صب السقف


----------



## مصطفي راغب عوض (30 أبريل 2015)

يا رب سلم


----------



## ايمن ماهر محمد (30 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا
استفدت من كل تعليقاتكم... وان كنت مش فاهم بعضها لقلة خبرتي عنكم... لكن على الاقل هنهتم بالتدعيم مرة تاني... ولي سؤال

هل هناك بعض الشروحات التي ممكن ان نراجعها في هذا الموضوع... مثل شروحات المهندس الليثي فهي سهلة وبسيطة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم
استكمالا لم نشر بخصوص هذا الموضوع
"نهت فرق الإنقاذ مهامها في البحث عن المفقودين إثر انهيار سقف مبنى مركز المؤتمرات بجامعة القصيم وذلك بعد أن انتشلت 9 جثث و6 مصابين ليصل العدد الإجمالي إلى 15 عاملًا احتجزوا تحت أنقاض الخرسانة الأسمنتية."


----------



## mohy_y2003 (1 مايو 2015)

رحم الله الموتي وتغمدهم في واسع رحمته ونسال الله الشفاء للمصابين وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (1 مايو 2015)

ايمن ماهر محمد قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا
> استفدت من كل تعليقاتكم... وان كنت مش فاهم بعضها لقلة خبرتي عنكم... لكن على الاقل هنهتم بالتدعيم مرة تاني... ولي سؤال
> 
> هل هناك بعض الشروحات التي ممكن ان نراجعها في هذا الموضوع... مثل شروحات المهندس الليثي فهي سهلة وبسيطة



- طبعا الشروحات وتواجد مخططات تصميم وتركيب الشدة الى الخبرة العملية
في تنفيذ اعمال مشابهة كلها ضرورية 
- لكن كلها لاتغني عن منع حوداث الانهيار بغياب التنفيذ الصحيح
ومراقبة اليد العاملة في تركيب وتجميع اعمال الشدة وغيرها وبالشكل الصحيح
من اعمال النجارة والحدادة الى طريقة عمل الصب الصحيح وغيرها
- حيث كما جاء في مداخلات الزملاء استناد دعمة واحدة خاطئة على تربة ضعيفة
او على بلوكة ضعيفة قد يؤدي الى انهيار بالتتابع لكامل المنشأ
او في حال انبعاج اوانفكاك جانب كمرة واحدة اثناء صب الخرسانة سوف تجر
وينزلق معها العامود ثم باقي اجزاء من المنشأ
- ما نقصده لا علاقة بسبب الانهيار كون العمالة وطنية او اجنبية
حتى المهندسين الكبار والشركات الأجنبية العملاقة يحدث معها انهيارات اكبر
بسبب عدم التقيد بشكل كامل وجدي في ما يخص امور التنفيذ وجهة الاشراف
والموضحة في الكودات وأنظمة مزاولة المهنة
تحياتي
- اليك بعض الملفات حول اعمال تنفيذ وانواع الشدات *Scaffolding*

#constructioncivilhttp://www.slideshare.net/stootypal/scaffolding-1422113 

فيدو
http://www.sproutlabs.com.au https://youtu.be/veF4uSUtrEY 


Pioneers Scaffolding & formwork Presentation.avi https://youtu.be/PdrXCGZDgIM


----------



## عمر عبدالله (1 مايو 2015)

رحم الله المتوفين وبهذه المناسبة اريد ان اتجه بسؤال للاساتذة الكبار نلاحظ ان الانهيارات الناتجة عن سوء نظام الدعم دائما ماتكون في المباني ذات البحور الكبيرة اذا بما اننا نستطيع ان نصمم هذه البحور الكبيرة بسهولة لكننا لانضمن ان يتم التنفيذ كما ينبغي الايجب وضع قيود معينة على هذه البحور وتباعدات الاعمدة حفاظا على الارواح ؟


----------



## بشارعرب (1 مايو 2015)

لايوجد علاقة بين طول البحور أو إرتفاع السقف الذي سيتم صبه مع خطر إنهيار السقف أثناء الصب ففي حال كانت السقالة مصممة ومنفذة بشكل سليم وتحت إشراف جيد فلا مجال لهذه المشكلة ولكن المشكلة في شركات التصميم أو التنفيذ التي تسعى من أجل زيادة أرباحها توظيف مهندسون أقل كفاءة أو خبرة من المطلوب ومن ثم تقع المسؤولية على المهندس المصمم أو المنفذ أو المشرف الذي يقبل أعمال ليس له خبرة فيها أو إستهتار البعض وعدم الشعور بالمسؤولية من العمل الموكل له، على كل مهندس أن يدري أنه مسؤول عن عمله وأن يقوم بأدائه بحرص وإخلاص لأن عمله سيترتب عليه أرواح بشر والكل سيحاسب على عمله من ربه يوم الحساب.


----------



## ماجد شرف (2 مايو 2015)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ان حدث ما تذكره فى المشاركه فهذا نوع من التدليس من قبل المقاول وكذلك من قبل الاستشارى
> هذا الجزء المنهار من المبنى ذو المساحه الكبيره ( دائره بقطر 27 م بدون اى اعمده فى المنتصف ) ليس بالمنشأ العادى او النمطى
> وخصوصا ان النظام الانشائى الذى تم اتباعه يعتمد على نظام الصب فى الموقع cast in situ وهنا لابد من الاشاره الى ثلاثة نقاط رئيسيه :-
> ...


السلام عليكم
في الواقعة التي أشرت إليها في مداخلتى كان سمك البلاطة 40 سم وكان بحر البلاطة حوالى 100 م2 والاهم أنه كان ارتفاع الشدة 5 أدوار يعنى 16 م وكانت ترتكز على 2 عمود وكنت وقتها مدير المشروع المقاول وقال النجار الخاص بنا أنه نفذ من قبل مثل هذا ولكنى تشككت وطلبت منه إضافات للشدة وتقليل المسافة بين القوائم والإكثار من الربط الجانيى تمام كما في مداخلة أستاذنا المهندس رزق ... ولكن كل هذا كان من منطلق الخبرة الميدانية الشخصية ... المهم أن مدير المشروع الاستشاري أصر على عمل نوتة حسابية موثقة من جهه مسؤولة وهذا الطلب أراحنى كثيرا وبالفعل تم طلب هذه النوتة الحسابية من شركة سقالات معروفة في مكة وأعطيناها جميع الأحمال وظرووف السقف وقامت بالفعل بتصميم الشدة وأعطتنا نوتة حسابية لها والمخططات اللازمة وتم إرفاقها بمستندات المشروع . عذرا للإطالة ولكن المقصد من هذا أن يتم إسناد كل جزء من العمل لذويه هذا أفضل أنا شخصيا لم أبحث في طريقة التصميم الخاصة بالسقالات ولا أنصحك بهذا .. فلنترك كل عمل لأصحابه هذا أفضل لجميع الأطراف ،، وهذا رأيي الشخصى والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم..


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 مايو 2015)

ماجد شرف قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في الواقعة التي أشرت إليها في مداخلتى كان سمك البلاطة 40 سم وكان بحر البلاطة حوالى 100 م2 والاهم أنه كان ارتفاع الشدة 5 أدوار يعنى 16 م وكانت ترتكز على 2 عمود وكنت وقتها مدير المشروع المقاول وقال النجار الخاص بنا أنه نفذ من قبل مثل هذا ولكنى تشككت وطلبت منه إضافات للشدة وتقليل المسافة بين القوائم والإكثار من الربط الجانيى تمام كما في مداخلة أستاذنا المهندس رزق ... ولكن كل هذا كان من منطلق الخبرة الميدانية الشخصية ... المهم أن مدير المشروع الاستشاري أصر على عمل نوتة حسابية موثقة من جهه مسؤولة وهذا الطلب أراحنى كثيرا وبالفعل تم طلب هذه النوتة الحسابية من شركة سقالات معروفة في مكة وأعطيناها جميع الأحمال وظرووف السقف وقامت بالفعل بتصميم الشدة وأعطتنا نوتة حسابية لها والمخططات اللازمة وتم إرفاقها بمستندات المشروع . عذرا للإطالة ولكن المقصد من هذا أن يتم إسناد كل جزء من العمل لذويه هذا أفضل أنا شخصيا لم أبحث في طريقة التصميم الخاصة بالسقالات ولا أنصحك بهذا .. فلنترك كل عمل لأصحابه هذا أفضل لجميع الأطراف ،، وهذا رأيي الشخصى والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم..


السلام عليكم
اتفق تماما معك مع مداخلتك ففي حالا البلاطات والكمرات للحالات الغير معتادة في التنفيذ من حيث السماكة او من حيث الارتفاع او من الناحيتين معا يجب تقديم نوتة حسابية من شركة متخصصة في مجال الشدات الخشبية والسقائل والتنفيذ بموجبها تحت اشراف مهندسين ومراقبين لهم خبرة .
ففي هذه الحالة نضمن باذن الله عدم حصول اي مشكلة اثناء التنفيذ اما مبدأ الانكار والتجريب فهذا ليس له مجال في مثل هذه الحالات.
ولمن يريد التعرف على انظمة الشدات والسقائل عليه الاطلاع على دورة اعداد مهندس لشركة المقاولون العرب زغير من كتب المتخصصة في مجال الشدات formwrok وكلها متوفرة في الملتقى.
واتمنى من المهندسين الضباب في اللملتقى تجميع كل المشاركات التي وردت في الملتقى والمراجع المتعلقة في الشدات ووضعها في بحث واحد ليستفيد منها كابر مجموعه من المهندسين.
فهناك العديد من الامثلة التي وكتبت في الملتقى لتصميم شدة الجدران الاستنادية وشدة البلاطات والتحليل لاسباب الانهيار لاكثر من حالة حصل بها نهيار لشدة البلاطات اثناء الصب.


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (2 مايو 2015)

ايمن ماهر محمد قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا
> استفدت من كل تعليقاتكم... وان كنت مش فاهم بعضها لقلة خبرتي عنكم... لكن على الاقل هنهتم بالتدعيم مرة تاني... ولي سؤال
> 
> هل هناك بعض الشروحات التي ممكن ان نراجعها في هذا الموضوع... مثل شروحات المهندس الليثي فهي سهلة وبسيطة



هذا الموضوع يضم المراجع و الموضوعات التي ناقشت تصميم و تنفيذ الشدات على المنتدى .
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t482816.html
تحياتي


----------



## ماجد شرف (4 مايو 2015)

MOSELHY قال:


> ىمنىة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
سبب تواجد فرمة العمود بهذا الشكل هو استكمال رقبة للعمود مع صب السقف ومسافة رفع الفرمة عن الأرضية هي طول رقبة العمود


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (14 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
رحم الله الأموات و تقبلهم و نحسبهم عند الله من الشهداء 

أريد ان أضيف شيء بسيط و هو ما يزعج الكثيرين من المهندسين المنفذين 
و هذا من خلال الخبرة في المواقع ألا وهو امرين و هما safety و الحسابات التصميمية للشدات 
و هذا الامر خطأ كبير يستهين فيه بعض الزملاء فمهما كانت الشدة صغيرة أو كبيرة يجب تقديم مذكرة حسابية 
و التدقيق في ذلك و لا ننسى القول معظم النار من مستصغر الشرر .
اما بالنسبة لسقوط الشد و من خلال الصور و التقرير عن حجز 15 عامل تحت الانقاض 
أعتقد التالي :
أن الشدة لم تكن منتهية و هناك ضغط على المقاول من قبل المشرف و ضغط على المشرف لإنهاء العمل و قد تحدد موعد الصب 
والعمالة أثناء الصب كانت تدعم و تعمل بالتدعيم للشدة و العمل تحت الضغط و السرعة سوف تفقد الكثير من الجودة . 
لذلك أنهار السقف و من الممكن أن يكون هناك تصميم للشدات لكن التدعيم و الشدة لم تكن حسب التصميم 
فانهارت الشدة . 

في بعض القطاعات يجبرون المقاول على تقديم method of statement للعمل أي طريقة و منهاج سير تنفيذ العمل و يتم دراسته 
من قبل الجهة المشرفة للتأكد من أن سير العمل وفق الطرق الهندسية الصحيحة 
حتى لأصغر الامور فمما أذكر تقدم أحد الزملاء لي لتصميم و التاكد من رد فعل crane حسب الحمولات و ان القاعدة للكرين لن يكون هناك 
فيها أي هبوط و قد اوقفهم جهاز الاشراف حتى تقديم تصميم علما أنهم قاموا بتنفيذ جزء من العمل و لكن للتاكد من أن الكبل و اللحامات للhanger 
و القاعدة ( crane support ) كلها سليمة أي كل جزء متعلق بالحمولات يجب دراسته و تصميمه 
و بعد التصميم وجدنا أن المسند يجب أن يكون 80 سم بـ 80 سم و كانو يستخدموا 60*60 سم 
و يجب زيادة سمك اللحام و طوله للـ hangers 



و دعوتنا لأنفسنا وزملائنا بعدم الاستهانة بهذه الامور 
حتى لو كنت قد نفذت شيء بدون تصميم و تقول من الخبرة ان هذه الشدة لن تنهار أو هذا التصميم غير مهم عمله 
فربما الحمولات التي تؤدي لإنهيار الشدة لم تحدث ذاك الوقت لذلك دعم خبرتك بالتصميم و الدراسة 
و اعقل و توكل 
دعائنا للعمالة و المهندسين الذين لقوا حتفهم بالرحمة و الصبر لأهلهم


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (14 مايو 2015)

- فيدو ؛الشدة السورية
والشدة المصرية
للأعمدة





الشدة السورية او الشامية للاعمدة الخرسانة المسلحة https://youtu.be/NJ4FCl_PUJg  via @YouTube​



شدة الاعمدة الخرسانة المسلحة شدة مصرية 1 ​https://youtu.be/yKofk0cZdDA  via ​@YouTube


----------



## نجم الدين حسن بخيت (17 مايو 2015)

ربنا يرحمهم اجمعيين


----------



## shams alafag (18 مايو 2015)

الله يرحمهم و يغفر لهم


----------



## emnaedris (10 يونيو 2015)

مشكور مهندس *طلعت محمد علي و **م عبد الحكيم مواس *على هذا السرد المنظوم والجميل ونرجو من الله عدم تكرار مثل هذه الحوادث وان يتنبه المهندسين الى مثل هذه البحور الكبيرة ويعيرونها الحجم الطبيعى لها لانها ليست بالامر الهين ان يتسبب اهمال المهندس فى ازهاق الارواح


----------



## engr reda (12 يونيو 2015)

ربنا يسترها علي الجميع


----------



## إسلام علي (15 يونيو 2015)

إسلام علي قال:


> أمر آخر وهو إن مهندس دوكا عند حساب أحمال السقف المصبوب يحسبها هكذا
> سمك البلاطة * كثافة الخرسانة = كذا / متر مربع
> وده غلط لأن هذا التوزيع للأحمال يحصل في حالة الخرسانة المتصلدة فقط
> أما الخرسانة أثناء الصب فتكون لينة ويتجه الحمل ليتركز في منطقة منتصف البحر
> في سلوك مشابه لسلوك السوائل










مقتطف من ملف حسابي من مكتب شركة دوكا الفني بجدة
ولا أعرف ما المقصود به تحديدا هل المقصود حمل حركة الخرسانة التي تشبه حركة السائل


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (15 يونيو 2015)

تحياتي من القدس الشريف
لا حول ولا قوة بالله العلي العظيم
ربنا ارحمنا وارحم موتانا وجميع امة المؤمنين
ما ورد في تعليقات الاخوة الاعضاء فيه الكفاية.....................


----------



## امين الزريقي (15 يونيو 2015)

إسلام علي قال:


> مقتطف من ملف حسابي من مكتب شركة دوكا الفني بجدة
> ولا أعرف ما المقصود به تحديدا هل المقصود حمل حركة الخرسانة التي تشبه حركة السائل



حسب افضل المراجع في تصميم الطوبار formwork ( من وجهة نظري) وهو
Guide to Formwork for Concrete - ACI 347-04 يصمم الطوبار 
على حمل حي لا يقل kN/m[SUP]2[/SUP] 2.4 , واما تحديد الحمل الحي بنسبة معينة ( 10% ) فهو منسوب الى كامل وزن
البلاطة فاذا كان سمك البلاطة 600 مم يكون وزن تلك البلاطة 15 kN/m[SUP]2 , [/SUP]وبالتالي يكون الحمل الحي
1.5 kN/m[SUP]2 [/SUP]وهذا يقل عن القيمة المحددة في المرجع المذكور وبالتالي يعتبر غير كاف , ولا اعرف لهذا الافتراض في حسابات دوكا المرفقة مصدرا. وعلى العموم فان الخرسانة لا يمكن اعتبارها لغايات تصميم الطوبار سائلا واستعمال علاقات السوائل في التصميم . الحمل الحي المقصود به هو وزن العمال و المعدات و المواد المخزنة فوق الشدة ( اذا تصادف ذلك) والممرات والحمل الناتج عن الصدم .



The
live load includes the weight of the workers, equipment
material storage, runways, and impact





The formwork should be designed for a live load of not
less than 50 lb/ft2 (2.4 kPa) of horizontal projection. When
motorized carts are used, the live load should not be less than75 lb/ft2 (3.6 kPa 
The design load for combined dead and live loads should
not be less than 100 lb/ft2 (4.8 kPa) or 125 lb/ft2 (6.0 kPa) if
motorized carts are used.​


----------



## abdelrhman elroky (15 يونيو 2015)

Mmkn asbab elenhyar lw sm7to


----------



## إسلام علي (16 يونيو 2015)

امين الزريقي قال:


> حسب افضل المراجع في تصميم الطوبار formwork ( من وجهة نظري) وهو
> Guide to Formwork for Concrete - ACI 347-04 يصمم الطوبار
> على حمل حي لا يقل kN/m[SUP]2[/SUP] 2.4 , واما تحديد الحمل الحي بنسبة معينة ( 10% ) فهو منسوب الى كامل وزن
> البلاطة فاذا كان سمك البلاطة 600 مم يكون وزن تلك البلاطة 15 kN/m[SUP]2 , [/SUP]وبالتالي يكون الحمل الحي
> ...


جزاكم الله خيرا 
هو بيتكلم عن الصب بالبراويطة ولا عموما ؟


----------



## امين الزريقي (16 يونيو 2015)

إسلام علي قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> هو بيتكلم عن الصب بالبراويطة ولا عموما ؟




اكيد هو بيتكلم عموما لانه بتوع البرويطة برضو بني آدمين ويستاهلو يتاخد حسابهم في الكود ولا ايه رأيك ؟؟


----------



## إسلام علي (16 يونيو 2015)

امين الزريقي قال:


> اكيد هو بيتكلم عموما لانه بتوع البرويطة برضو بني آدمين ويستاهلو يتاخد حسابهم في الكود ولا ايه رأيك ؟؟



لا مش عموما 
وحاسب حساب البراويطة لوحدها بس المشكلة التكست مش منسوخ بشكل منسق فالفقرة ما كانتش واضحة 

When motorized carts are used, the live load should not be less than 3.6 kPa


----------



## امين الزريقي (16 يونيو 2015)

إسلام علي قال:


> لا مش عموما
> وحاسب حساب البراويطة لوحدها بس المشكلة التكست مش منسوخ بشكل منسق فالفقرة ما كانتش واضحة
> 
> When motorized carts are used, the live load should not be less than 3.6 kPa[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## abdelrhman elroky (27 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله كل خيير يا دكتور


----------



## هشام رمزى دسوقى (2 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا لم اطلع على هذا الموضوع المهم من اول المشاركات ولكن ما فهمته من اخر المشاركة انه يتم كيفية تصميم الشدات هذا كتاب يوضح شرح الشدات ربما يساعد فى فهم الموضوع
http://www.4shared.com/office/QqcTdq9Rba/Formwork_for_Concrete.html


----------



## anass81 (31 يوليو 2015)

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع بعد استيفائه للنقاش


----------

